# Double dawgs on 361?



## lukem (Mar 24, 2013)

Good idea or no?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

I say NO! They just get in the way unless felling 100 percent of the time and shorten your bar length. When bucking your bit is unforgiving making stalls much more common.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 24, 2013)

lukem said:


> Good idea or no?


Nothing wrong with the idea as long as they aren't really huge . Throw in a roller chain catcher while you're at it !


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

The question is why are you considering it?  If you want it for aesthetics then there is no reason not to.

For functionality, I personally think a firewood cutter has little to gain from going with big double dawgs, roller chain catchers (how often is your chain flying off the bar?) and the like.  I wouldn't mind a double set of the short spikes like the MS361 comes with (except the PNW "R" version) but AFAIK nobody makes a matching short spike to fit the clutch cover mount.


----------



## lukem (Mar 24, 2013)

A lot of the trees i fell are on hills and depending on the situation you can't always use the dawg on there now because the angle is wrong.  I would want a small set...not the big honkin ones.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

lukem said:


> A lot of the trees i fell are on hills and depending on the situation you can't always use the dawg on there now because the angle is wrong. I would want a small set...not the big honkin ones.


Got a specific set in mind?

Edit: Something like this?


----------



## lukem (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah...similar to that.  Got a P/N?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, that's just a random pic off the 'net.  Looks like a Stihl part # stamped on the outer spike tho.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't be without double dogs on my saws.  But I still have to get the outer dog for my 372XP.  I'll probably make a nice set out on my buddy's forge for it.  I made several sets so far (out of jeep leaf springs), they are nice.
I like double dogs for bucking, too.  And with all the big pine, oak, and locust we cut, I need the big dogs....to get through the thick bark....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I wouldn't be without double dogs on my saws. But I still have to get the outer dog for my 372XP. I'll probably make a nice set out on my buddy's forge for it. I made several sets so far (out of jeep leaf springs), they are nice.
> I like double dogs for bucking, too. And with all the big pine, oak, and locust we cut, I need the big dogs....to get through the thick bark....


 

Come on Scotty you think you need double dogs to buck a big oak?  Oh and dont grab a 361 59cc saw for it.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 24, 2013)

I checked into this a while ago for my 361. You can order a kit through your Stihl dealer:

See Discussion: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/112497.htm

I may go with a dual dog kit at some point, but I don't like the idea of losing bar length to larger dogs.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a double dog and roller kit. Looks like the ones in the pic above.

$43.00 shipped
*STIHL P/N 1135-650-7750*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-DUAL-...464?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d04b1ad0


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 24, 2013)

I run'em on my 036's and my 460 (the Husq 575xp I just bought had some too ) 

I still cut out in the field and woods a little. But I am gonna stick tp my 6-8 cord log loads and there is No trimming. Just Bucking.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I run'em on my 036's and my 460 (the Husq 575xp I just bought had some too )
> 
> I still cut out in the field and woods a little. But I am gonna stick tp my 6-8 cord log loads and there is No trimming. Just Bucking.
> 
> ...


 

Cant even imagine. Once a piece rolls back to the dawgs it has to stall. That causes a very sticky saw. you guys are running small saws like there big blocks 100cc+


----------



## nate379 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not following what you mean there?  I have dawgs like that on my 460 and they work great.



smokinj said:


> Cant even imagine. Once a piece rolls back to the dawgs it has to stall. That causes a very sticky saw.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 24, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Cant even imagine. Once a piece rolls back to the dawgs it has to stall. That causes a very sticky saw.



Me either? Never stalled any of mine ?? 



nate379 said:


> Not following what you mean there?  I have dawgs like that on my 460 and they work great.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Me either? Never stalled any of mine ??


 

lol I can stall an 880 with big dawgs one handed!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Not following what you mean there? I have dawgs like that on my 460 and they work great.


 
If the log is smaller and the hp turns the log over to the saw the saw will stall in a heart beat with double big dawgs. Even and 880! Bump spikes are much faster! I think you guys like the assault Saw.....lol


----------



## nate379 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stop cutting twigs? If I'm cutting wood and the chain is spinning the logs we got some serious issues!

Sure if I put some ass into it and lever on the saw like it's a pry bar it will bog and maybe stop the chain, but why would I do that? I let it do it's thing and go home not having rubbery arms and a back that's killing me.  



smokinj said:


> If the log is smaller and the hp turns the log over to the saw the saw will stall in a heart beat with double big dawgs. Even and 880! Bump spikes are much faster! I think you guys like the assault Saw.....lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Time for a tune up or something!
> Sure if I put some ass into it and lever on the saw like it's a pry bar it will bog and maybe stop the chain, but why would I do that? I let it do it's thing and go home not having rubbery arms and a back that's killing me.


 

lol It does Not take a strong pull to stall a saw, but what the heck to I know. Its an assault saw!


----------



## nate379 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, if you say so.  I've run close to 50 cords through a 460... I know pretty well how it cuts.



smokinj said:


> lol It does Not take a strong pull to stall a saw, but what the heck to I know. Its an assault saw!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Ok, if you say so. I've run close to 50 cords through a 460... I know pretty well how it cuts.


 
lol, your still a pup.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 24, 2013)

lukem said:


> Good idea or no?


 
If you got a set for free, good idea.  But I wouldn't bother paying money for an extra set.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 24, 2013)

I only bought that saw August of last year....



smokinj said:


> lol, your still a pup.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I only bought that saw August of last year....


 
In that case I better get me a set! Maybe spray paint it gold and wear the bling around my neck.


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Here's a double dog and roller kit. Looks like the ones in the pic above.
> 
> $43.00 shipped
> *STIHL P/N 1135-650-7750*
> ...


 
I'll pass for $43.  Don't need it that bad.  Thanks for the information though.


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I run'em on my 036's and my 460 (the Husq 575xp I just bought had some too )
> 
> I still cut out in the field and woods a little. But I am gonna stick tp my 6-8 cord log loads and there is No trimming. Just Bucking.
> 
> ...


 
That's more what I had in mind, but they look a little big.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Mar 25, 2013)

Double sets work well for bucking, single set for falling.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> I'll pass for $43. Don't need it that bad. Thanks for the information though.


 
I'd check with your dealer on price. Sometimes ebay is twice retail. Not sure on these though.


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I'd check with your dealer on price. Sometimes ebay is twice retail. Not sure on these though.


 
My stealership has never been able to beat an ebay price on anything.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

The set I have I spent about $25 including shipping.  They are just a piece of metal.  The set I have aren't Stihl brand, but they work just the same.

I was tired of getting in spots where the one tiny dawg that was stock on the saw wouldn't work. It KILLS my back to have to push or lift the whole saw vs being able to lever it with the dawgs.

As far as felling, dunno, I've never dropped a single tree with that saw. I let the feller buncher and forwarder take care of that work!


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Mar 25, 2013)

Never had that problem, Nate.


----------

